# Dr. Gordon Freeman



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

I went to the breeder yesterday and picked out little Dr. Gordon Freeman (for anyone who gets the reference- I'm thinking to make him a little fleece crowbar). As soon as I held him he uncurled and started running around, sniffing like crazy and just being cute. When I put him into my lap he laid there very happily. It will be interesting to see what looks/acts like in a few weeks.










He's a split-face pinto (you can see the little brown spot on/beyond his nose) and he's got a big white "U" on his butt. He's about 4 weeks old here, and I guess he decided he would be cuter if he closed his big brown eyes for the picture.

He's coming home sometime within the next 2-5 weeks.  I'm really excited and he should be too, since I'm going to spoil him!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oh.....my.....GOSH!!!! he is sooo cute!!! :shock: 
i think he NEEDS to come home with ME!! HeeeeHeeee! :mrgreen:


----------



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations on him. He is absolutely adorable. You'll have to share more pictures when he comes home.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He's adorable! (what is with there being so many cute pintos lately? :lol: ) I agree, more pics are definitely an order!


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Haha thanks guys, his sister looked exactly the same, except she had a nice black mask... but I couldn't say no to his little smudge nose 

I'll definitely take some pics as soon as he gets home


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's a picture I took of his sister. You can see some of the pinto markings in this one. The breeder was holding her kind of weirdly to get a good view but... you can't deny the cuteness. And the shavings all in her quills :lol:


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

They are both adorable! Makes me wish I could have seen Dexter at that age. I love the name too!


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

*dies from cuteness overload*

i wish i could have held raisin at that age!!! AWWW


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

I was shocked at how small and cute they were! And of course, for added cuteness, there was a runt who was about the size of a quarter when rolled up. The breeder said that aside from his size, he seemed healthy and was eating okay, but that he just wasn't determined enough to grow :lol: So even though he's a runt hopefully he'll turn out ok! He was probably the cutest, just because of his tiny size.. except for Gordon of course :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

AWWW I've never seen a hedgehog with an incomplete mask before. Very adorable. 

I also wish I could have seen my hedgehog as a baby. I think that I'm too much of a worrier to watch a baby go through quilling. Poor things.


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

So cute, I feel like you have to be a Half Life fan, with the name and the headcrab post. >_<


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

I am indeed a Half Life fan 

I just found out that Gordon will be coming home next week!! I can't wait. I guess this means I have to buy food soon :lol:

Hopefully everything arrives on time! It's actually pretty perfect timing- I'm on vacation all week, so I'll be able to take my mind off of anxiously waiting, and a day or two after I get back.. I pick him up!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

what a cutie


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

So tiny and adorable! I can't wait to see more pictures when he goes home with you.


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

He's been home for a week now, pictures throughout this thread: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=3093


----------

